# Snowbird Retriever Club of South Georgia



## ljshaffer

Please post any and all information from the Snowbird Retriever Club of South Georgia Thank you.


----------



## Pinetree

Derby to sec.
3,5,6,7,8,10,11,13,14,15,16,17,18,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,28,30


----------



## ljshaffer

Thank you for the post


----------



## Pinetree

Open to LB 39 dogs
1,2,3,4,6,8,9,10,11,12,14,15,20,21,22,23,25,26,27,30,32,33,36,37,40,41,42,44,45,46,52,53,54,57,58,60,62,64,67


----------



## Brenda

Open callbacks to the 2nd series

1,2,3,4,6,8,9,10,11,12,14,15,20,21,22,23,25,26,27,30,32,33,36,37,40,41,42,44,45,46,52,53,54,
57,58,60,62,64,67,

39 total

I will post the starting time when I find out and where on the Whoa Nellie farm they will be running from.


----------



## Brenda

Man I can't believe Bruce beat me posting !!


----------



## labs forever

derby call backs please .thanks


----------



## Brenda

Open is starting at 7:30 they say, come in the same gate as Friday


----------



## Brenda

Derby callbacks to the last series

5,6,7,8,10,11,13,14,15,17,20,21,22,24,25,26,28

17 total

Everyone was back from the 3rd series


----------



## SusanExo

Starting time was decided by the judges early afternoon: 7:30 am


----------



## Pinetree

Brenda I new you had a lot to do keeping Ken straight .


----------



## FoxHollowKennels

Callbacks to 3rd series OPEN
2,3,4,6,10,11,12,20,22,27,30,33,37,40,41,42,44,45,58,60,61,64,67. Should be 23 dogs


----------



## Pinetree

Amt To L B
1,2,5,6,7,10,12,13,14,15,17,19,22,23,25,26,27,29,30,32,34,38,39,40,42,43,44


----------



## FoxHollowKennels

Callbacks to watermarks in the Open/. 
9 dogs 3,4,6,10,12,22,40,41,62. 
Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## Bridget Bodine

Derby results! Thanks!


----------



## Pinetree

Amt to WB 17 dogs
1,2,5,6,10,12,17,19,22,23,25,27,29,30,34,42,44


----------



## Brenda

Derby Results

1st-#5 Ace O/H Lisa Styles
2nd-#6 Bunny H/Dave Ward O/Mac & Lynne DuBose
3rd-#24 Glory H/Jerry Day O/Jerry Day & Scott Goldby
4th-#28 Shelby O/H Rick Stawski 
RJ-#8 Petey H/ Jim VanEngen O/Anne Marshall

JAMS- 7,10,13,14,17,20,21,24

Congrats to All !!!


----------



## jerrod denton

Congrats to Rick Stawski and Trey Bullard Shelby got 4 th in the derby coot and Rita got jams


----------



## DMO01

Another good trial for Stawski, Bullard and the Fine Line Crew. Congrats!!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

Way to go Lisa and Ace !!


----------



## Brenda

Qual callbacks to waterblind

3,4,5,7,8,10,12,13,14,15,18,20,21,22,23,24,27,28

18 total


----------



## Brenda

Amateur callbacks to the last series

1,17,19,22,23,27,30,34,42,44

10 Total


----------



## bcollins

Wow huge accomplishment for Lisa an Ace winning the first derby they ran me and yella are so proud of y'all 

Brady


----------



## HiRollerlabs

Congratulations to George Ruffalo & Carl on the Open 2nd!! Have fun at the Amateur National!


----------



## Greg Seddon

*Qual results:*

#3 Lucy/Attar
#14 Annie/Van Engen
#20 Player/ OH Shawn Graddy
#28 Kaidee/ Van Engen

RJ: #8 Smoke/ Halverson

Jam: #10, #23


----------



## Denver

Way to go Bruce Halverson and Smoke on the RJ in the Q! Can't wait to get her home!


----------



## Brenda

Amateur Results

1st-#23 Plug O/H Rick Van Bergen ( Qual for Natl Amateur)
2nd-#42 Rosie O/H Ken Neil (New AFC!!)
3rd -#19 Sweets O/H Bruce Hall
4th-#22 Levi O/H Susan Exo

RJ-#17 Willa O/H Pat Nell
Jam-44

Congrats to All !!!


----------



## allydeer

way to go ken and Brenda on rosie's afc. nice job


----------



## Robbie Knutson

Congrats Rick and Plug!!!


----------



## FoxHollowKennels

Congrats to Bruce Hall and Sweets on their 3rd place, also congrats to Pat Nell and Willa on their RJ. 

Also Congrats to Rick & Mary Gail and Plug on your win and qualifying for the National.


----------



## Mark Chase

Congrats to Lisa and Ace! Way to go guys!!


----------

